# Apple Cinema Display 30" avec Apple Care maintenant ?



## Karamazow (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous !​ 
Tout est dans le titre ou presque :

Je suis encore indécit sur le fait de m'acheter maintenant un ACD 30", produit certes en fin de vie commerciale, mais dont la fiabilité et les qualités graphiques ne sont plus à remettre en doute.

Une question me taraude cependant : Si je suis presque mûr pour dépenser près de 1800  dans un écran d'ordinateur (achat long terme sur 8 - 10 ans), je me demande ce que pourra faire APPLE dans l'éventualité où celui-ci tombe en panne au bout de 2 ans 1/2 (sous réserve que j'ai pris l'APPLE CARE de 3 ans) : 

Est ce qu'APPLE (qui aura sûrement renouvellé sa gamme d'écrans d'ici là ( mi 2010 c'est loin !) sera en mesure de réparer un écran ACD datant de la génération actuelle ?


Est ce que certains d'entre vous avec des écrans ou autres matériels APPLE "vieux de presque 3 ans" ont pu bénéficier d'un service SAV de qualité, alors même que leur matériel ne faisait plus partie de la gamme commercialisée ?


Merci d'avance pour vos retours d'expérience précieux !!!


Kara​


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2008)

Karamazow a dit:


> Est ce que certains d'entre vous avec des écrans ou autres matériels APPLE "vieux de presque 3 ans" ont pu bénéficier d'un service SAV de qualité, alors même que leur matériel ne faisait plus partie de la gamme commercialisée ?​



Hello,
ouep sur un emac G4, 2 ans et demi, carte mère HS, changée sans problème (une semaine d'immobilisation), si je peux me permettre ... j'attendrais patiemment le renouvellement des écrans apple ..... d'ici cet été .....  peut-être .... je lance pas de rumeur hein ....


----------



## Karamazow (4 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Hello,
> ouep sur un emac G4, 2 ans et demi, carte mère HS, changée sans problème (une semaine d'immobilisation), si je peux me permettre ... j'attendrais patiemment le renouvellement des écrans apple ..... d'ici cet été .....  peut-être .... je lance pas de rumeur hein ....


 

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience, ça rassure sur le fonctionnement d'APPLE !

Par contre, concernant le renouvellement des écrans je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir m'acheter la prochaine révision, car quand je me rappelle le prix d'origine du premier écran APPLE 30", c'est hors de mon budget.

Pensez-vous que la prochaine révision soit sensiblement au même prix que l'actuelle ?​


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2008)

Karamazow a dit:


> Pensez-vous que la prochaine révision soit sensiblement au même prix que l'actuelle ?​




je suis loin d'être un pro sur les écrans (donc peut-être mal placé pour te répondre), mais se serait fou qu'apple ne revoit pas ses de prix sur ces écrans ... il sont beaux (extrêmement) c'est certains ... hors de prix (ça pique) c'est plus que certains !


----------



## Karamazow (4 Mars 2008)

tsss a dit:


> je suis loin d'être un pro sur les écrans (donc peut-être mal placé pour te répondre), mais se serait fou qu'apple ne revoit pas ses de prix sur ces écrans ... il sont beaux (extrêmement) c'est certains ... hors de prix (ça pique) c'est plus que certains !


 

Oui, mais tu penses qu'APPLE reverra ses prix à la hausse ou à la baisse ?

Par exemple : 30" actuel : 1800 

30" hypothétique du futur, avec connectique complète (idem DELL 3008) + nouveau pied de support, + iSight (pas trop envie mais bon) : plutôt 1800, ou au contraire 2500 parce que ça sera un nouvel écran ?

Voilà l'objet de ma question.

Quels sont vos avis ?​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

On parle d'un 42 pouces, donc les autres tailles vont avoir leur prix écrasé pour lui faire de la place


----------



## Karamazow (4 Mars 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> On parle d'un 42 pouces, donc les autres tailles vont avoir leur prix écrasé pour lui faire de la place


 

Effectivement, si le 30" n'est pas modifié et qu'il arrive d'autres écrans plus grands, on peut envisager une baisse des prix des écrans actuels.

Mais si, les écrans actuels sont remplacés par d'autres avec plus d'options (connectique) et de meilleurs perfs (est ce possible ?) je doute que les prix baissent pour autant !

Et puis, 42 pouces, ça fait pas un peu grand pour des professionnels de la photo/vidéo ?

Je crois que 30" est bien uen taille suffisante pour ce genre de job non ?​


----------



## prasath (4 Mars 2008)

J'ai un ACD 30", c'est super confortable. Rien à redire!
J'ai AppleCare pour Mac Pro qui couvre également l'écran.

En 42" j'ai peur que cela soit un peu trop en hauteur, je préfère m'acheter un deuxième écran.

Si tu peux te permettre d'attendre tu seras toujours gagnant, si tu ne peux pas t'acheter la nouvelle gamme, tu pourras toujours acheter l'ancien 30" qui sera sûrement bradé. Mais quant à savoir combien de temps tu vas devoir attendre...

En dehors de la connectique, on pourrait s'attendre quelques modifications: Compatible HDCP, meilleur taux de contraste, temps de réaction plus rapide, nouvelle dalle? Le rétro éclairage LED me paraît trop cher à produire pour un écran de cette taille. Si jamais c'était quand même le cas, le prix restera excessif.

Concernant la qualité de l'ACD actuel, je n'ai rien à redire. Il est anti-reflet, le noir me paraît déjà noir et je ne verrai sans doute pas la différence si le temps de réaction était plus faible. Pas d'effet de rémanence. Le seul truc que je pourrait regretter c'est qu'il n'est pas compatible HDCP.


----------



## Karamazow (5 Mars 2008)

prasath a dit:


> J'ai un ACD 30", c'est super confortable. Rien à redire!
> J'ai AppleCare pour Mac Pro qui couvre également l'écran.
> 
> En 42" j'ai peur que cela soit un peu trop en hauteur, je préfère m'acheter un deuxième écran.
> ...




Dans mon cas la compatibilité HDCP m'importe peu, dans la mesure où je ne souhaite pas utiliser mon écran pour le connecter à une source HDCP (Blu-Ray, ou FreeBox par exemple)

Je ne regarde que rarement des films, encore plus rarement au format DVD, et je n'ai pas de Télé bien que j'ai une freebox V5. (le boîtier télé de la freebox est toujours dans son emballage...  )

Par contre, ce que je souhaite c'est ne pas acheter un écran qui perde de la valeur dans 3 mois parce qu'une nouvelle version avec de meilleures caractéristiques - *et au même prix que le 30" actuel* - vient d'arriver sur le marché.

Bon, visiblement, au vu des réponses ici et sur Mac Rumors il est très difficile d'estimer si la gamme ACD sera remplacée ou non cette année.

Donc, au vu des retours d'expérience, je crois que je vais craquer et m'en offrir un bientôt  



Par contre, d'un point de vue pratique, pour éviter de déballer un écran et de constater de gros défaut majeurs du type screen door effects, rayures ou autres, est ce que vous pensez que c'est envisageable d'acheter l'écran dans un "APPLE Center" en France avec le bénéfice de la réduction étudiant ? (ma femme est encore étudiante...)
​


----------



## nemrod (23 Mars 2008)

Salut,

Alors cet ACD 30 ?


----------



## Karamazow (25 Mars 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Alors cet ACD 30 ?


 

Hé bien, j'en suis à me demander où l'acheter.

En fait, je pourrai bénéficier de la réduction étudiant (ma moitié est encore étudiante). 

Par contre, est ce que la réduction étudiante marche en passant par des enseignes qui ont pignon sur rue, ou est ce que ça n'existe que par la commande via le site internet d'apple ?

Enfin, au cas où je ne puisse bénéficier de la réduction que par le site internet d'apple, comment fonctionnera la prise en charge SAV le cas échéant, sachant que j'habite à Lyon :

- SAV par renvoi à Apple uniquement ?
- SAV en passant par iCLG par exemple ? (ils ont une enseigne à Lyon)



Est ce qu'il existe un Apple SAV Center à Lyon ?

Vos avis / retours d'expérience ?​


----------



## Karamazow (1 Avril 2008)

Ayé j'ai craqué : j'ai passé la commande !!!!


Livraison prévue entre le 8 et 10 avril !

Je vous tiens au jus, pinaise j'ai hâte de l'avoir cet écran !!!!


----------



## prasath (1 Avril 2008)

Karamazow a dit:


> Ayé j'ai craqué : j'ai passé la commande !!!!
> 
> 
> Livraison prévue entre le 8 et 10 avril !
> ...



Félicitations  ,
Tu as pris un Apple Care dédié à l'écran?


----------



## Karamazow (2 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Félicitations  ,
> Tu as pris un Apple Care dédié à l'écran?



Oui j'ai pris un apple care, ainsi qu'un clavier et souris apple wireless.

Et en prime, j'ai pris OSX 10.5, le tout pour mon powerbook HD !

Bon ok, c'est bientôt mon anniv, et ça faisait 6 mois que je bassinais mon épouse avec cette histoire d'écran !

J'ai trop hâte de le recevoir, normalement il arrive demain !

J'aurais pas le temps de vous faire un feedback complet avant la semaine prochaine, mais promis je vous tiens au jus !



A+ Kara


----------



## prasath (2 Avril 2008)

Des photos . C'est toujours beau à voir ces bêtes là!


----------



## nemrod (3 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Des photos . C'est toujours beau à voir ces bêtes là!



Yes


----------



## len73 (15 Avril 2008)

Alors, cet écran ????

Il est arrivé finalement ?

A+

Len


----------



## nemrod (20 Avril 2008)

len73 a dit:


> Alors, cet écran ????
> 
> Il est arrivé finalement ?
> 
> ...



Faut croire que non


----------



## nemrod (31 Mai 2008)

Une question, non pas sur les photos je pense que ce post a été oublié par son auteur, est-ce qu'il faut prendre en compte le recul pour un 23' ?

J'ai un 19' au format 4/3 et j'ai envie de m'acheter un CD. Initalement je pensais attendre la relève mais sans nouvelles du front je commence à envisager un 20 ou un 23'.

J'avais en tête le 20, dont la taille me convient mais les tests que j'ai lu démontent le 20' alors qu'ils sont plus tolérant avec le 24'.

Par contre ce qui me fait peur c'est le probable besoin de recul ?

Un avis ? Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2008)

Jai un 20 pouces Apple. Ma distance dusage habituelle de lécran est proche de sa diagonale (50 cm). Je le trouve finalement assez petit (à coté du Mac Pro), mais le 23 pouces nest pas beaucoup plus grand. Le recul serait de 58 cm. Le 30 pouces me parait en revanche très imposant, mais on doit sy habituer assez vite Sa distance idéale serait alors de 75 cm. Il va peut être y avoir de nouveaux écrans ce mois de juin (des bruits courent sur de grandes quantités dobjets Apple de 14 kg dans des containers). Il vaudrait peut être mieux attendre un peu avant dacheter


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Le 30 pouces me parait en revanche très imposant, mais on doit sy habituer assez vite Sa distance idéale serait alors de 75 cm.



Oui c'est pas peu près 75 cm de recul pour un 30" .
Dans pas si longtemps, ce format va devenir un standard comme le 24", encore un peu de patience les prix vont chuter . En tout cas j'ai constaté que ce format plaît beaucoup.


----------



## nemrod (1 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Oui c'est pas peu près 75 cm de recul pour un 30" .
> Dans pas si longtemps, ce format va devenir un standard comme le 24", encore un peu de patience les prix vont chuter . En tout cas j'ai constaté que ce format plaît beaucoup.



La raison voudrait que j'attende, je vais y arriver..sisi, mais par contre le 30' est trop grand pour mon bureau et donc mon recul.

Merci


----------



## nemrod (1 Juin 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Jai un 20 pouces Apple. Ma distance dusage habituelle de lécran est proche de sa diagonale (50 cm). Je le trouve finalement assez petit (à coté du Mac Pro), mais le 23 pouces nest pas beaucoup plus grand. Le recul serait de 58 cm. Le 30 pouces me parait en revanche très imposant, mais on doit sy habituer assez vite Sa distance idéale serait alors de 75 cm. Il va peut être y avoir de nouveaux écrans ce mois de juin *(des bruits courent sur de grandes quantités dobjets Apple de 14 kg dans des containers)*. Il vaudrait peut être mieux attendre un peu avant dacheter



Tu as le lien sur ces rumeurs SVP ? Je n'ai rien trouvé...Merci


----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> Tu as le lien sur ces rumeurs SVP ? Je n'ai rien trouvé...Merci



Oui parce que 14kg ça veut tout et rien dire, si je ne me trompe pas c'est environ le poids d'un imac 24" avec son emballage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> Tu as le lien sur ces rumeurs ?


http://www.mac4ever.com/news/37076/apple_des_millions_d_unites_d_un_nouveau_produit_mysterieux/


----------



## nemrod (1 Juin 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/37076/apple_des_millions_d_unites_d_un_nouveau_produit_mysterieux/




Merci


----------



## nemrod (27 Juin 2008)

Toujours pas de news  ça devient lassant


----------



## nemrod (11 Août 2008)

Pour info:
http://www.macrumors.com/2008/08/06/new-apple-cinema-displays-finally-at-mwsf-2009/


----------

